# Quaker Parrot "Sunny"



## cryllc (Dec 22, 2007)

Hello everyone. I have some questions. I was given a quaker parrot named "sunny" a week after my beloved 4 year old dove "bobby" passed away. many of you on here were such a help to me with his dying. anyway i was given this parrot that needed a home. the lady that gave it to me did not know about my recent loss but i knew this little guy needed somewhere he'd be loved. when i got him he was in molting on his chest and back. it's been 3 weeks that i've had him and he's been covered in the fluff but his actual feathers seem to be growing in very slowly. is this normal for parrots? i know with doves and pigeons it's a very quick process. he's becoming very affectionate and playful. when i got him he was very anti social and not coming out of the cage. he also must have never been allowed to fly around cause when he did come out he flew straight into everything and was just so out of breath. he now is free to fly all over my living room and has become a good little flyer. his dancing cracks me up too. i've went off topic but that happens on here lol. so if anyone could give me a few tips on his molting i'd appreciate it. thanks  here's a couple pics of the little guy and by the way his leg tag says 97.


----------



## Tilly (Feb 16, 2008)

Wow. That doesn't look right to me. My sister had a Quaker at one time and he never went thought a molt like that. What are you feeding him? Does he get any vitamins? I think you should take him to a bird vet for a check up.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hello, 

Are you sure this isn't a case of feather plucking by the bird? Parrots as you probably know are prone to getting bored, lonely and this results in them self mutilating. 

If you don't think this is the case, perhaps some B complex vitamins, lots of exposure to sunlight and frequent allotted baths might help. Vitamin E supplement are also thought to help with feather condition.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

That doesn't look like a normal molt to me either. As Brad suggested, it may be a feather plucking thing that may or may not respond to the suggested supplements. I'd also consider some type of parasites as the problem.

That's a darling little parrot, and I'm so glad he found his forever home with you.

Terry


----------



## cryllc (Dec 22, 2007)

Yeah I was thinking he looked weird too. I've had him for 3 weeks now and the bird never shows any signs of plucking. I suspect the home he came from he was never paid any attention to. He belonged to someone's dad in his 80s and the bird is 11 years old. I'm trying to get him onto Harrison's Bird Food but I can tell he has no clue. I think he was just fed junk at his last home cause if I'm eating crackers or animal cookies he wants them, like he recognizes them as a food source. So I've been giving him fresh apple everyday and the Harrison's and a seed mix. I'm gonna get vitamins for him monday and push that. His behavior is becoming very happy and interactive. When I'm home his cage is always open and he's climbing all over it and he dances and flies some here and there. He seems very energetic. I've been giving him mist baths. He is by the window so he gets sun and looks out at the world. I think he is malnourished. I know quakers are very small but he has already picked up some weight since he's been with me. There are no bird vets in my area so I will keep up on here for tips and push vitamins to him.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

cryllc said:


> I think he was just fed junk at his last home cause if I'm eating crackers or animal cookies he wants them, like he recognizes them as a food source. So I've been giving him fresh apple everyday and the Harrison's and a seed mix. I'm gonna get vitamins for him monday and push that. His behavior is becoming very happy and interactive. When I'm home his cage is always open and he's climbing all over it and he dances and flies some here and there. He seems very energetic. I've been giving him mist baths. *He is by the window so he gets sun and looks out at the world. I think he is malnourished. *I know quakers are very small but he has already picked up some weight since he's been with me. There are no bird vets in my area so I will keep up on here for tips and push vitamins to him.


Hello again, 

Sounds like you know what you're doing and what to look for. About the sun though, there is very little UV that can penetrate through glass. For proper benefit of the sun, it's best to take the bird outside and have full exposure to the sun's rays that way. Even if it's in a cage for an hour or two a day.

You could be right that he's simply malnourished so if you continue to offer him some better food sources/choices, this should help him immeasurably in time.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

One of the great loves of my life was a rescued Quaker named Niki.
In the wild, parrots eat all sorts of things and it's really difficult for us to duplicate that diet. Apples are a wonderful thing for you to feed to your new baby and I would include apple in his diet every day.
I fed my Niki an assortment of food besides his seed. Every morning I prepared a breakfast of green peas, a couple of grapes, apple, celery,carrots, cooked pasta, boiled egg whites [small piece] quarter sized piece of whole grain bread and any other vegetable or seasonal fruit that I had on hand. I prepare the same menu for the parrots I have now. Avoid citrus because of the acid and if a bird is a plucker, the acid can make it worse. Avocado will kill birds.
Also, just in case you are not aware, heated Teflon can kill birds in a mater of seconds. They don't even need to be in the same room.
Enjoy your new baby.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

It looks like feather plucking to me too, though it's very encouraging he's not doing it now that he's with you. As you and others have said, poor diet no doubt contributed to his poor feather condition. It's great you're trying to get him on Harrison's--keep trying; just make sure he's actually eating something. I started by mixing a good quality seed mix in with it for my picky lovebird and he finally got to where he would eat the pellets well. But he'll only eat Harrison's high potency and no other brand. I now give him seed treats on the side plus fresh veggies and fruits. Charis gave some great suggestions for fresh foods. Have you tried LaFeber's Avi-Cakes? Most birds like them, even picky eaters, and they are a nutritious treat. Calcivet is a good Calcium + Vitamin D supplement and you can buy it on-line. Best of luck with him--he's an adorable little parrot.


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

Your new Quaker buddy is a plucker, I too have a rescued quaker who plucks. The only way I can keep it some what in control is with regular warm water mist baths, if I even miss one time the plucking starts again.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

http://www.kingscages.com/pluck_no_more.php


----------



## Vasp (Jul 25, 2006)

Parrots are my passion; their nutrition, behavior, and overall health are very interesting and yet, quite challenging to understand. Fresh, non-processed foods should be an important part of your Quaker's diet. A good pelleted diet can be beneficial, but many say it should not make up more than 20% of the overall diet. My favourite pellet is Harrison's, as it is certified organic and made of foods that would be more available for parrots in their natural habitats, rather than a bunch of wheat and corn products.

Harrison's Bird Foods

It is rather pricey, but it is above and beyond the other pelleted diets.
I would say the next best two are Zupreem natural pellets, and Roudybush.

Roudybush
Zupreem Natural Pellets - Picture

Here is a good page on nutrition:
Genesis Aviaries, Avian Nutrition

And an interesting article:
Why Food is Better Than Pellets



Sprouted seeds are also good. A full spectrum lighting system has shown to be very beneficial.

Plucking can be a behavioral problem, a nutritional problem (vitamin A and omega 3 & 6 deficiencies can cause feather loss, itchy, dry skin, and plucking), or a mixture of both. Be sure to give him a big cage, lots of toys, at least 2+ hours of one-on-one interaction including training and playing, and a quality diet of ALL ORGANIC food. Pesticides are a big no-no for birds.

For my lovebirds, I also offer avi-cakes and nutriberries, by Lafaber. They are nutritious, and contain fruits, seeds and pellets. My lovebirds go crazy for them, and they are also nutritious.

Good luck with your little guy.


----------



## cryllc (Dec 22, 2007)

After looking at some of those pictures on that website link i think he looks like he has plucked as well. he has not displayed any of that behavior in front of me. he is in my living room about 8 feet away and i'm constantly talking to him and going over to hold him. he really likes his head petted on. i've got the harrisons so i'm gonna try mixing it with apples cause they are his favorite thing to eat with some seed as well. i've been misting him everyday. thank you all, i will keep you updated on his feathers.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Cryllc,

I'm sorry that I can't offer any useful advice to you, but I just wanted to send my best wishes to you that your new Quaker enjoys a long and happy life with you.

It touches my heart in a big way when I hear about animals that have been abused or neglected finally finding a loving forever home where they are showered with the love and care that they missed out on for so long, due to my experiences with my cat Penny. She suffered seven years of abuse at her former home and since she came to us she is treated like the "queen of the house." She is such a good girl, I can't even imagine why anyone would have abused her. She deserves the best. I can only think that animals like this, upon finally finding a loving home, must think that they've died and gone to heaven.

Best of luck with your new buddy....

Linda


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

Hello Crylic,

My brother in San Antonio has a couple of Quaker parrots, and I looked up a couple of links for him, which he really appreciated, since he is not much of a researcher, according to him. Here's a couple, maybe useful, maybe not.

http://parrotsinthecity.com/

http://www.quakerville.net/

http://www.2ndchance.info/selfpluck.htm

http://www.multiscope.com/hotspot/vitamina.htm

Larry


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I was going to reply that was not a normal molt but it seems we've established that already.  If it is a behavioral issue - plucking, then I think he might improve immensely as it sounds like his life will be happier with you, given room to roam and someone to make friends with. His overall attitude should improve with his circumstances. One of my parrots has had a bald head his whole life due to relentless 'preening' by a cage mate. He is getting feathers up there for the first time now, so maybe the thrill is gone. Just keep an eye on your little guy to see if he's picking at himself.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

That is definately feather picking and it could have been caused by the move from one house to another. Show him lots of love and affection and give him lots of toys to chew and play with. He may calm down once he gets more use to his new enviroment. The other thing you can do is go the the vets have him check him for feather lice and get an e-collar that will keep him from feather picking. Good Luck


----------



## cryllc (Dec 22, 2007)

ok. i want to establish a few points again on this bird. when i was given the parrot it was in the exact condition as seen in the pictures, not the move from one home to mine. there are also NO BIRD VETS in my area. the bird has no lice or mites. i know how to check for those. "Sunny" now is becoming a very happy bird. he plays most of the time. he never says any words, just his high pitched screech when he gets really happy and when he wants me to hold him. i mist him at least one to two times a day. from the condition of the cage he was in when given to me he was just neglected and left to live in his own crap. i pulled the bottom out of the cage and it was rusted with newspapers crusted to it. needless to say i got rid of it that same day. i didn't think he should be made to live in that. he lives in a cage of the same size but it's almost new and i keep it clean for him. he's went from being quiet in a corner and not coming out to dancing and screeching and playing and flying. he freely climbs in and out of his cage all day when i'm home. i've been looking at his body and it's not showing any signs of actual real feathers coming in. this week will make a month i've had him and there are no feathers in his cage when i clean it to suggest he's even picking because i'm sure at his last home he did it from what all of you have told me. for a bird his age at 11 is it possible for him to still regrow real feathers on his little body? i feed him fresh foods and harrison's bird food everyday and some vitamins.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes, I think he can regrow feathers. If he doesn't...well he's still one cute bird and I'm glad he's happy and being spoiled. 
You are doing a great job.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I guess I misunderstood him please don't bite my head off OK? Plucking doesn't mean just pulling feathers out it also means he could be over preening himself, You have him in a much nicer cage, good nutritious food and vitamins, you are doing all the right things. Wait for him to go thru a complete molt and see how the feathers come back in OK?


----------



## cryllc (Dec 22, 2007)

naturegirl i'm sorry if i came off as snippy. i didn't mean it like that. i appreciate the advice on waiting for the new molt. that sounds like it may stimulate everything


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

He sure is a beautiful little bird. He may have been neglected a bit. I hear that parrots will sometimes pull their feathers out when they are lonely.

They are flock birds and need to have interaction with other living beings, if they are not allowed to be with other parrots.


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I understand Good luck with your new feathered friend and please keep us updated.


----------



## cryllc (Dec 22, 2007)

*Sunny-new and improved*

Hey everybody, it's been months since I posted about Sunny my Quaker parrot. The last I'd posted was when I'd first had him about 3 weeks or so. I'm glad to say he looks 100% better. He's not plucked himself nor exhibited tendency to do so while with me. He is happy and healthy and LOVES to eat, fruits, veggies, you name it. He still doesn't talk, and I guess he never will. No one ever trained him but that's ok. I'm thinking of getting him a friend. I take Sunny into the other room where my pigeons live and he gets VERY excited. He flies when they fly and just wants to be their friends. I had the opportunity to raise two baby robins this summer as well and he actually hung out with them. I was worried at first but Sunny was letting them perch with him and sometimes they would stand on top of him. I don't think this is normal for parrots but from what I knew from his previous owner he was left outside all summer long in a cage so I guess he got to know the local wildlife a little. He is still frightened of stupid stuff though. I can be wearing a hairclip or move something around him too fast and he'll still freak but we're working on that. Anyway, here are some pics of him while he's still fuzzy up to now and sleek.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

WOW...what a transformation!


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

What a handsome bird! 

The last one was really a very bad moult.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I have a couple of great articles on parrot nutrition that I stuffed into the pigeon care e-book if you want those. It includes the list of poisonous plants.


----------



## Birdmom4ever (Jan 14, 2003)

He looks _wonderful_! It almost brought tears to my eyes to see those gorgeous feathers in the last pictures. Bless you for doing such a great job with him.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Wow, Sunny really looks fantastic!

Thanks so much for the update.

Linda


----------



## cryllc (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks for all the responses! It really means a lot to hear the words of praise from you all. I'd love the e-book with the list of poisonous plants. I have found some plants that are bad and foods too online but they can all vary so much. It'd be nice to have a comprehensive list. It's been a lot of fun having Sunny around, he's always good company. But thank you all again for the support. This is another reason I love this forum, not only is there a well of information, everyone understands what it means to love your birds.


----------



## Ivor (May 12, 2008)

I just saw the old picture and the new Sunny and is like a miracle, they look like two different birds, You are wonderful, such a great job, I can tell that sunny is much better look healthy and happy, you saved him for sure.


----------

